#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] Time of Dragons(射擊類遊戲)

## ma星云

http://store.steampowered.com/app/353130

不知道怎樣介紹XD

不同的龍擁有不同的主動技能和屬性(固定),升級時會增加DNA的數值用於買入除一開始給的龍以外的角色

然後可以自行更換彈藥跟道具(只有CD值沒有數量限制)

現在推出的只有多人混戰跟隊伍模式,採用的是倒數時間然後結算成績來決定名次

滑鼠控制視角,開火(左鍵),護盾(右鍵),有點要注意的是當視角急速轉動時準星會追不上

----------


## 狼王白牙

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av4011316/

这里有大陆介绍的视频，中文暂时翻译为《龙骑乱斗》

是免费的游戏呢。

要注册 Steam 的账号，才能下载来玩。

比起以往一款叫着《飞龙骑士》的游戏，是同类型的3D射击游戏，不过游戏内容就是，这个游戏是玩家就是龙，以往那个老游戏是被人骑的龙：3

玩过的龙不妨分享一下心得

----------


## CodingCat

以游戏角度来说，这是个糟糕的游戏。
服务器性能/游戏性/模式/平衡 等等都有一定问题，画质表现也不尽人意。
tip 龙一点都不帅！

----------

